# apps.tv in 2016



## davidblackledge (Sep 9, 2008)

I just noticed that Carl Haynes is trying to relaunch apps.tv as an Apple TV business.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/641755705783881728http://apps.tv/

I guess his several thousand dollar domain name auction didn't pan out.

A picture on his instagram looks like he plans to make WordSmith for that platform.

__
http://instagr.am/p/-IwAO7Bith/

In other news, I just noticed playteevee.com is available, so I bought it and redirected it to EnterWebz.tv

I didn't realize it before, but playteevee was only up for a year from 2007-2008 before they gave up. Weird.


----------

